# Newbie From South Florida



## Horacio (Oct 3, 2007)

My name is Horacio , I'm a very proud new owner of an Outback 04' 28RSS. We purchased it used from a local dealer 1 week ago. We did as much research as we could before making a decission and are very happy with our purchase.We upgraded from a Pop up trailer that we used for 5 years of happy camping.However, we are a litttle concern about towing, my tv is a 2007 Ford Expedition with the Heavy Duty trailer tow package . Rv dealer installed for us a Wt Dist bars- , friction sway control and the brake controler. Driving it home I experienced some sway movement at 55mph , I stopped several times to adjust the tension of the sb and it got a little better.Is this normal? My DW thinks the trailer is to big for our TV but I think we just need to get used to it, it is a big change from towing a Pop up afterall. I 'm open for suggestion from the forum on ways to aliviate the problem.Thanks!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Need more info on the Expedition. Engine, transmission, wheelbase etc. However I can tell you one thing right off. The friction sway control is NOT going to cut it on a trailer that size. You really want something like reese dual cam or and equalizer.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 3, 2007)

07 Expedition Eddie Bauer 5.4 SEFI V8 .Axle ratio 3.73 .The heavy Duty trailer option includes a radiator upgrade an, Aux. Auto Trans. Oil Cooler,Heavy-Duty Flashers. FYI now is Horacio's wife replying, he just left for work! Thanks!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Ditto on needing more than friction sway bar. Go for the Reese dual cam or something similar.

And, welcome to Outbackers!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome Horacio38 to the Outbackers and congrats on your upgrade









This will be the best place for any issues you may have regarding you Outback for there are lots of knowledge people willing to help. You will get lots of comments and suggestions about your towing questions, however the hardest part will be in listening to something that you may not want to hear







.

Again welcome and good luck









Ed


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to outbackers and congrats on your new trailer!!

The wheelbase of an expedition is kind of on the short side for a 28 foot plus trailer. There's a general rule of thumb for how much trailer you should tow with a given wheelbase.

For the first 110" of wheelbase, this allows you 20' of trailer.
For each additional 4" of wheelbase, this gets you 1' more of trailer.

Again, this is a general rule of thumb but it's a good place to start. If you have a 3/4 or 1 ton truck with a stiff suspension, you can bend the rule some. With the softer suspension and overall lighter duty construction of a 1/2 ton truck or suv you should stick closer to the rule.

Hitch choice also comes into play, a good sway control hitch like the dual cam or equal-i-zer will allow you to safely tow a longer trailer. If you've got the extra money a hensley arrow will control pretty much any sway you are having, it's expensive, but is the safest of the three I mentioned.

Mike


----------



## TexasHunts (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations on the OB. We have the next generation of the same TT, a 28RSDS. We pull with a 1/2 ton Suburban with the tow package. We are right at the top of our towing capability. In my opinion, you too are at the very top of your towing capability. I'm only slightly better due to a longer wheel base.

I agree with kyoutback that the friction sway control isn't sufficient for your TT. An Equalizer (what I have) or a Reese dual cam would be much better and will definitely help.

Once you get the hitch setup with one of those, you won't set any land speed records but you be ok subject to your level of comfort.

Have fun with it. It's a great TT.


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome Horacio38 to Outbackers Glad to see another Florida Outbacker

What kind of W/D do you have ?
 Check your W/D setup, Most of Dealers do not get them setup right
Your Expedition more than likely has passenger tires ( P rated ) on it. If it does you will want to get some kind of ( LT Rated )truck tires


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi you guys, and welcome!

On the topic of tires, check your tire pressures (on the Ford and Outback), and look closely at the TT tires to see if there is any uneven wear.

When the trailer is hitched does it sit level? If this is not set correctly this could also lead to sway

I'm also assuming that when you drove home the trailer was essentially empty? Loading (or in this case not being loaded) can also lead to some sway.

Check out the easy things first and work your way up the list, when all else fails ask questions, there are a bunch of people here that can point you to info that will help.

I would have to lean toward the sway control that people have already mentioned. We started towing our 28rsds with a Yukon 1500, it handled ok with a dual cam, but we were running over weight on the Yukon.

Keep us posted on what you find (that info might help someone else down the road), or if you have a question.

Again, WELCOME!!!
Carl


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

To keep the typing down I'll get straight to the point:

Swaying, and that uncomfortable feeling from the trailer moving around is not normal, is possibly dangerous, and needs to be eliminated.

Your dealer let you off the lot with a marginal tow vehicle for that size trailer, then installed an inadequate sway control system as well. Shame on them.

Immediately install a proper sway system such as the Reese Dual Cam or Equilizer. Both work well and can be bought for a few hundred dollars. If money is no object then you could install the king of sway control known as a Hensley Arrow for about $3000.

Learn how to adjust your weight distribution system yourself, and then do so. Your dealer didn't get it right. Trust me.

Additionally learn about inflating all of your truck & trailer tires to their maximum cold pressure for added stability.

There is more, but this will get you started.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the info, I knew you guys could help us more than the dealer (shame on him!) .I'm saving all your suggestions for DH. I personally hink that he needs to call the dealer ton our part, we were too focused on the towing capacity (9,200lb) than size of the trailer. This is a great site!


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

First, welcome to the site. You will find both very good advice and folks here. You should be fine with the Expedition, your hitch is just lacking. Follow the advice on either the Reese Dual Cam or Equilizer and you should be fine. There was a guy on ebay selling the equalizer for $399 (free shipping). The Expedition will work fine with the proper hitch and setup. Enjoy your trailer and again, welcome to the site.

Kirk


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Horatio38

















AND Congrats on your new (to you) 28rss! 

You can also purchase the Equalizer Hitch here: RV Wholesalers  for $399.99 with free delivery.

Good luck to you and keep us posted,


----------



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well fellow South Florida Outbackers here for about a month.

We just upgraded to a new TV. Toyota Tundra CrewMax and had our first rip with ne TV ths pat weekend. I had the WDS and Dual Cam Sway Control all installed teweked before. The way up was perfect. felt like I had nohing behind me...actually got that freaked out felling a few times after I wasn't able to see anything behind me, then realizing I had a trailer behind me.

On the way back we had some pretty gusty winds and had pretty bad sway. Not to bad but enough to get scared a few times. If I do get a little more sway than usual what adjustments should I make to the Dual Cams or WDS?

Just wondering...

Thank you all and welcome to the group.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Five Outbackers said:


> Welcome Horacio38 to Outbackers Glad to see another Florida Outbacker
> 
> What kind of W/D do you have ?
> Check your W/D setup, Most of Dealers do not get them setup right
> Your Expedition more than likely has passenger tires ( P rated ) on it. If it does you will want to get some kind of ( LT Rated )truck tires


That is where I was going. The Expedition with its air-ride suspension has P rated tires on it. They have softer side walls and provide for a smooth ride BUT when towing the flexible side walls of the P tires can, and do, share thier wiggle to the load. That is felt at the trailer rear end and is one symptom of sway.

Additionally your hitch isn't the best for what you are towing. California Jim hits it on the head. Changing your tires may help (yup went down that road my self with our 2000 Expedition $$$$) but the wheel base is an achilles heel too. You will need to make sure your load is balanced, (Hit the scales) your hitch is set up right, tires inflated properly and monitor towing performance and make adjustments as necessary.

There is a good group of people here that can help you. Keep posting with your results!! Start with the hitch!!!

Eric


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND ENJOY !!! This place is great!

Look at all of the help you have received already in just 1 day. I taught these wonderfull people everything they know and now they do a good job sharing.....







Really, I have learned so much here.

Dont be afraid to ask questions and remember to kepe the safety of you, your family and the people around you a top priority!!

Good luck, have fun and be safe !


----------



## Horacio (Oct 3, 2007)

You are right, too much help in just one day! I know we found a good group of people here that are just willing to help .I talk to the guys at the dealer and they are going to call me back with an answer, I told them to please take everything back and upgrade to the equal-i-zer.I'm taking my chances wih them, not expecting to really do it, but because I tend to trust people (I refuse NOt to trust, but living in Florida for 17 years is teaching me otherwise). If they wont do it, I will buy it on ebay , I'm doing the installation myself this time.I'm just worry about having the right tools (I'm an interior carpentry contractor, not a mechanic







).I will keep you guys posted! Thanks again!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Horacio38 said:


> You are right, too much help in just one day! I know we found a good group of people here that are just willing to help .I talk to the guys at the dealer and they are going to call me back with an answer, I told them to please take everything back and upgrade to the equal-i-zer.I'm taking my chances wih them, not expecting to really do it, but because I tend to trust people (I refuse NOt to trust, but living in Florida for 17 years is teaching me otherwise). If they wont do it, I will buy it on ebay , I'm doing the installation myself this time.I'm just worry about having the right tools (I'm an interior carpentry contractor, not a mechanic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll need a torque wrench and some big sockets (not sure what size the equalizer needs). I'm not a professional in either area you mentioned, but I can tell you I find hitch adjustment easier than finish carpentry.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to Outbackers.com


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Go to their web site www.equalizerhitch.com and you'll be able to view and study the installation instructions as well as the size of the bolts. This way you will already be one step ahead when it comes time to do the install.

Ed


----------



## Horacio (Oct 3, 2007)

UPDATE: after emailing the dealer about our towing problems,I asked for a refund or a replacement , like the equal-i-zer , this is what he offered.What should we do? 


Dealer Response:

*No problem.*



*I would be happy to fully refund the cost of your current hitch equipment and credit that to the system of your choice. *



*The best system available is the Reese High Performance Dual Cam Sway Control combine with the Reese Strait Line distribution. This system actually prevents sway instead of reducing sway such as in the friction sway or Equalizer configurations. *



*If you want a system such as the Equalizer I would recommend the New Reese Pro Series SC which is similar the Equalizer but incorporates automotive brake material to improve the resistance and control. In addition the Reese system is easier to use and is maintenance free.*



*I can install the Equalizer but I have found on previous installations that it is only effective the smaller units.*



*Check out: **www.reeseprod.com** for information on the HP Dual Cam and Pro Series SC systems.*



*Let me know what you would like to do.*



*I should be able to get you the prices on all three systems tomorrow.*



*With the right system you should have no trouble pulling that unit.*



*Thank you,

Dane *


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

I have Reese HP Dual Cam works great with my 26rs
Equalizer is a great hitch setup too 
Either setup would be fine for your TT


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I use the Reese HP Dual Cam, works great with my 27RSDS.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I use the Equal-i-zer 1200/12000 with no problems yet.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I use the Reese HP pulling a 35' trailer with no issues........


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Horatio









We towed a 26RS (everywhere!) for a year, with a 2003 Expedition (5.4L, 3.73, just like yours) with no problems - we used the Reese Dual-Cam hitch. If we would have kept the Outback this year, our next upgrade would have been LT tires on the Expedition - the rear suspension is a bit soft to begin with, and the tall sidewalls on the 17" P-rated tires don't help. Some 17" LT tires and new shocks (Bilstien, Koni, etc.) would really help. Just remember, you have a long trailer on a relatively short wheelbase TV - so keep the speed down.

Good luck!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 3, 2007)

(Thanks again for the great advice.I'm still waiting for their upgrade fee, I have a feeling that they are going to charge me more than buying the system myself and installing it too! if that is the case, i will be asking lots of more questions!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had and loved the Reese pulling a 28RSDS.

Even if they install it, you will probably need to readjust. There are a few threads already on the subject but no problem if you start another. We like to post


----------

